# Well Hello There!



## MissTerious (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi! 
I'm Caitlin, AKA MissTerious. 
I like reading and writing and I'm on Wattpadd and Fanfiction, but decided a forum would be fun, too. 
Don't really know what to post here.
My favourite books are probably Call The Midwife and Pretty Little Liars books. 
Soo...there I am.


----------



## Pandora (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi Caitlin AKA MissTerious, clever and intriguing. _Call the Midwife _I googled, those stories sound wonderful, I will check them out, thanks. I had a midwife many moons ago :tears_of_joy: I think I would like the stories.  Our rules require ten posts then you may share your work if you would like. Also add your avatar and signature. WF is great fun while learning great things. Nice to meet you, welcome!


----------



## MissTerious (Sep 3, 2014)

Thank you for explaining it all. 
The Call The Midwife trilogy is absolutely wonderful! Learning about the past while reading such lovely writing, even if it isn't all happy. I wish Jennifer Worth was still alive, I would love to ask her many many questions!


----------



## qwertyportne (Sep 3, 2014)

Welcome Miss Terious. Your forum name reminds me that my friends used to call me Mister E. Once you get 10 posts, you can post some of your own writing. Look forward to reading it. This is a great place to teach and learn.


----------



## Kieran S (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi MissTerious, welcome to the forum - hope you enjoy and learn here in equal measure.

By the way...



Pandora said:


> Also add your avatar and signature.



Can I ask how you add an avatar and signature? Do you need to have a certain number of posts?


----------



## PiP (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi Caitlin,

Welcome to Writing Forums 

For more information about Avatars and Signatues check out http://www.writingforums.com/faq.php?faq=vb3_user_profile#faq_vb3_signatures_avatars


----------



## MissTerious (Sep 4, 2014)

Aw, you are all _so _welcoming and helpful on this website! Thanks for all the hellos and the useful information, it's much appreciated as a nervous newbie!


----------



## Nickleby (Sep 4, 2014)

MissTerious said:


> Don't really know what to post here....



Many new members tell us what genres they like to read and/or write. Others share the experiences that led them to start writing. Some tell us what drew them to writing in the first place. But a simple "hello" works just as well.

Welcome to Writing Forums. Contact a staff member if you have questions or concerns.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi there, Caitlin! Welcome to the site!


----------



## MissTerious (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm waiting to get to 10 posts but I really don't know what to post!


----------



## Kieran S (Sep 5, 2014)

MissTerious said:


> I'm waiting to get to 10 posts but I really don't know what to post!



If you plan on posting your work and asking for feedback, then maybe read this thread and point #1 in particular.


----------



## MissTerious (Sep 5, 2014)

Kieran S said:


> If you plan on posting your work and asking for feedback, then maybe read this thread and point #1 in particular.


Yes, that's a good idea! I suppose if you help others then not only will it improve your writing, but encourage others to help you.


----------



## kyl (Sep 5, 2014)

Welcome to the forums, Caitlin. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## MissTerious (Sep 6, 2014)

kyl said:


> Welcome to the forums, Caitlin. :icon_cheesygrin:


And you!


----------



## Kieran S (Sep 6, 2014)

MissTerious said:


> Yes, that's a good idea! I suppose if you help others then not only will it improve your writing, but encourage others to help you.



It's good karma!


----------



## Underd0g (Nov 2, 2018)

MissTerious said:


> I'm waiting to get to 10 posts but I really don't know what to post!



Well it appears you figured out what to post, and yes, complimenting any of my threads will get me to go to your profile and look at your posts.
This is my first time seeing you around.
Your name reminds me that the only tattoo I would want would be the capital letter "E" made out of iron. I love irony.

Belated welcome.


----------

